# 2020 Canyon Spectral:ON CF 7.0



## deshie (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone have this bike? Just got it this week, had my local shop put it together. Hopefully going to be able to use it this weekend.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Good looking bike!

It's one I had my eye on, but honestly for my next ride I think I am going to go with a slacker ride more designed for bigger hits and steeps. If I didn't already have a Levo, I'd probably go for this bike. I have a Canyon Strive and absolutely love it. Wish they'd came out with a Strive: ON w/700wh battery and I would be all over it!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

deshie said:


> Anyone have this bike? Just got it this week, had my local shop put it together. Hopefully going to be able to use it this weekend.


Wow - that looks like my new bike and my car too (Honda Element) Two rides so far, about 3,000 ft vert, 3 bars used. Thats enough range for me. Boost is too much power and Trail is not enough. Geo is nice, good for climbing and less OTB feeling with the 29 up front. 50 lbs tubeless w/pedals. Bike is great but it needs some color. Also, it has a knock block headset, which is I guess is OK. It makes bike a little wider to store with the front wheel off. Just surprised that it was not mention in specs.

PS: The website size calculator was wrong a few weeks ago - it recommended S for me but I bought M which is a good fit at 5'-9"


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks good. They could use two colors. I like how Canyon has broken into a very competitive market in general. 

I am waiting for the lighter bikes to come out in the next few years (though I currently have a 46 lb Pivot Shuttle) and I will put the trigger again. I rarely use my highest Boost/Turbo setting on the trail anyway and would not miss it.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Flyer said:


> Looks good. They could use two colors.


I agree, just imagine how this bike would pop - if the Canyon, Raceface and Lyrik graphics were available in matching accent colors


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice looking bike, I was interested in buying one, but I’m not sure of the 500 watt battery will give me enough range, especially since I’m a big guy 260lbs.


----------

